# filezilla ne se connecte plus a ma freebox sous yosemite



## spezzic (29 Janvier 2015)

bonjour a tous,
je n'arrive plus a connecter Filezilla a ma freebox revolution avec yosemite depuis la mise a jour 10.10.1
Qui peut m'aider?


----------



## Breizh44 (29 Janvier 2015)

mais encore (screens)


----------



## spezzic (29 Janvier 2015)

Breizh44 a dit:


> mais encore (screens)


J'ai ce message d'erreur alors que je n'ai changé aucun paramètre de connection....

Résolution de l'adresse de mafreebox.fr

Statut :             Échec de la tentative de connexion avec "EAI_NONAME - Aucun nom de nœud ou de nom de serveur fourni, ou inconnu".

Erreur :             Impossible d'établir une connexion au serveur


----------



## Breizh44 (29 Janvier 2015)

as tu supprimé et recréé le profil de ton réseau sous filezilla?
c'est parfois le meilleur moyen


----------



## spezzic (29 Janvier 2015)

Breizh44 a dit:


> as tu supprimé et recréé le profil de ton réseau sous filezilla?
> c'est parfois le meilleur moyen


non j'ai installé une mise a jour du programme et gardé mes parametres, et ca a toujours marché jusqu'a maintenant!


----------



## spezzic (29 Janvier 2015)

j'ai resolu le problème! le mode de connection anonyme dans les paramettres FTP était décoché.


----------

